# Pc Aufrüsten 2013



## Zeronas87 (28. Januar 2013)

*Pc Aufrüsten 2013*

Guten Tag die Damen und Herren hier im Kreise. 

Also ich habe mich entschlossen meinen Pc auf zu rüsten. Meinen Pc hatte ich Februar 2008 gekauft.
Bis jetzt Grafikkarte, Soundkarte, Netzteil und Gehäuse gewechselt (aber die Graka war ein Fehlkauf)

Ich denke ich nenne erst die Hardware:

CPU: AMD Phenom x4 9850 Black edition
Mainboard: ASRock A780GXE/128M
RAM: 2x2GB
Grafikkarte: GTS 450
Netzteil: NZXT Hale PSU 650 Watt
Soundkarte: Creative x-fi Titanium Fatality Champion

Nun brauche ich euren Rat was ich zuerst wechseln soll. Die Mainboard und CPU sind wirklich alt. Will ich Graka tauschen muss ich so wieso Mainboard tauschen (wegen PCIe 3.0) Graka will ich mir die Gigabyte 7870 OC holen.

Wenn Mainboard und CPU, dann welches. Mein Preislimit liegt bei ca 300 euro (paar euro mehr ist auch nicht die Welt)
Und ob AMD oder INTEL, hab mal gelesen das in diesem Preissegment Intel besser sein soll.

Viele Fragen auf hoffentlich viele Antworten 

Bin gespannt auf eure Antworten und jetzt schon dankbar dafür.

MfG Zeronas


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2013)

Die 7870 würde auch mit dem Board laufen, man braucht kein PCie3.0, nur weil die Karte das bietet.


Die 300€ meinst du aber NUR für Board, RAM und CPU, oder? Dann wäre ein Intel i5-3470 (ca 170€) plus 8GB DDR3-1600 RAM (40€) mit nem Board, das für dich alles wichtige bietet (Anzahl USB usw.) das beste, sofern Du nicht auf Übertaktung Wert legst. In dem Fall reicht dann auch ein Board für 50-60€, und da du dann nich ganz bei 300€ bist, würd ich nämlich sogar dazu raten, eher eine AMD 7950 OC zu nehmen als nur eine 7870 - der Aufpreis lohnt sich, vor allem wenn Du bei bestimmten Shops kaufst, weil Du dann 3 Spiele als Download dazukommst im Rahmen der AMD NeverSettle-Aktion: Far Cry 3, Sleeping Dogs und Hitman Absolution. Bei der 7870 bekommst Du "nur" FarCry3 - aber beides nur in bestimmten Shops, solange der Vorrat reicht, per email-Anfrage beim shop nach Erhalt der Karte. Ein Shop der mitmacht ist ZB hardwareversand.de 

Falls Du übertakten willst, dann musst Du nen i5 3570k nehmen, ca 200€, plus ein Board mit am besten Z77-Chipsatz - die gibt es auch schon ab ca 70€, dann kommst du mit 8GB RAM knapp über 300€.


Da du ja scheinbar bisher mit ner 450 GTS ausgekommen bist, würde Dir aber selbst NUR der Kauf einer AMD 7870 / 7950 schon Freudentränne in die Augen treiben  denn in den letzten Jahren ist die Grafikkarte das weitaus wichtigere als die CPU geworden - Dein Quadocre hat zwar keinen sehr hohen Takt, aber er würde vermutlich für alle Spiele nicht der Grund sein, warum es ruckelt, d.h. evlt. bist Du auch erstmal nur mit dem Kauf einer neuen Graka zufrieden? Die CPU wird dann zwar bei einigen Games verhindern, dass die Graka sich voll entfaltet, aber es sollte alles ruckelfrei spielbar sein.

Und wenn nicht, dann könntest Du immer noch einen AMD X4 965 kaufen - hab mal nachgesehen, der passt ab BIOS C3 zu Deinem Board, und mit so einer CPU kannst Du wirklich alles auf maximalen Details ruckelfrei spielen, wenn Du eine ausreichend gute Graka hast - hier zB ein Test mit nem X4 965 + einer AMD 7950, ob die sich "lohnt" für eine solche "alte" CPU: AMD Radeon HD 7950 - ein guter Partner auch für ältere CPUs?

Der X4 965 kostet halt nur ca 90€, und Board + RAM kannst Du dann behalten. Das sind also gute 150€ weniger als ein Intel i5 inkl Board usw.. Der i5 ist je nach Spiel durchaus mal 50-70% besser, oft aber auch nur ganz wenig besser, vor allem bei höheren Details, weil Spiele eben gar nicht so viel CPU-Power brauchen und eher die Graka die Grenze bildet. Bei dem Test oben siehst Du ja, dass der X4 965 für alles locker reicht und nicht zu lahm ist. Vorteil beim Intel wäre halt, dass Du WENN dann mal die CPU-Anforderungen steigen länger mit einem erneuten Aufrüsten warten kannst und dass Du auch ab sofort in einigen Dingen mehr Power hast.



Ach ja, da ist auch noch ein eventueller Stolperstein: hast Du noch IDE-Laufwerke? Die modernen Boards für Intel haben nämlich nur noch Sata! Da musst Du einrechnen


----------



## svd (28. Januar 2013)

Du hast Glück, mit einem BIOS Update nimmt das Mainboard auch Phenom II X4 Prozessoren auf.

Ein Phenom II X4 965BE für 85€ und eine HD7870OC für 210€ reichen aus.
Du bleibst innerhalb deines Budgets und bekommst einen massiven Leistungszuwachs.


----------



## Zeronas87 (29. Januar 2013)

Klasse, super wertvolle Tipps von euch beiden.

also ^^
1. Wusste ich nicht. Dachte man bräuchte PCie 3.0, Ich weiß anscheinend weniger als ich meine 
2. Genau, die 300 € waren nur erst ein mal für Board, CPU, RAM.
Mein Primäres ziel ist sicherlich die GPU ist mir wirklich ein Dorn im Auge, wenn ich selbst WoW kaum auf Ultra zocken kann. Geschweige denn Battlefield 3 oder Skyrim.

Denn Tipp mit denn Spielen find ich gut, irgendwie hab ich das nirgends wo gesehen, aber das wird kein Kriterium sein. 
Ich denke ich werd mir die Tage ne 7950 OC von Gigabyte bestellen, und erst ein mal sehen wie es mit meiner CPU läuft. Kann ich ja immer noch denn AMD X4 965 kaufen. und dann die nächsten Monate lege ich mir noch i5 3570k mit board und Ram.
Hmm was ich mir jetzt überlege: Vielleicht doch lieber 7870 oc + monitor ? der läuft über VGA HDMI hat er keinen.


----------



## svd (29. Januar 2013)

Nö, nö, PCIe 3.0 macht sich, super auf dem Datenblatt, in noch keiner signifikanten Weise bemerkbar.

Also, die GTS450 ist eine Gurke. Die *muss* auf alle Fälle aus dem Rechner.

Ich würde sagen, ja, hol dir die Gigabyte HD7950 OC. Der Aufpreis zur HD 7870 OC beträgt zwar nominell 60€, was nicht wenig ist, aber unter Berücksichtigung des noch(!) erhältlichen Spielebundles, welches noch (!) ca. 80€ Wert ist, reduziert sich der Nettopreis für die Karte auf 180€, was sie eben zum Preis-Leistungs-Sieger macht.
(Die etwas stärkere GTX670 kostet, abzüglich des manchmal enthaltenen "Assassin's Creed 3", leider noch immer knappe 280€ und dann ist es noch keine der leiseren Karten...)

Der Prozessor... immerhin ist er ein Vierkerner, das ist ein Vorteil. Leistungsmäßig liegt er etwa im Bereich der Intel Core 2 Quad 6xxx Reihe. Was, wenn es nicht auf jedes MHz ankommt, auch okay ist.
Lass den ruhig drin und experimentiere ein wenig. Sollte die Leistung unzureichend sein... es muss nicht unbedingt Neuware sein. 
Ein gewisser Herbboy wird, in absehbarer Zukunft, vom Phenom II X4 965BE auf einen Core i5 umsteigen. Vielleicht wird man sich ja da einig... 

Wie groß ist denn dein alter Monitor? Wenn das noch ein 5:4 Teil ist, könntest du den wirklich in den Ruhestand schicken.
Der neue sollte dann aber schon 24" haben, FullHD (1920x1080) ist selbstredend. Grundsätzlich kannst du mit einem Gerät von LG oder Samsung, für um die 150€ herum, nichts falsch machen.


----------



## Zeronas87 (29. Januar 2013)

ach der Herr rüstet auf, na für Verhandlungen bin ich immer offen 

Mein Bildschirm ist ein 22" Monitor 1680 x 1050, eigentlich ausreichend, dachte nur wegen dem HDMI.
Ok ich denke ich kauf mir einfach nur die hd 7950 oc und fertig. alles andere verschiebe ich dann erst ein mal. Ausser der Herr Herbboy will seinen CPU verkaufen ^^


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2013)

Ich wollte an sich Board+CPU+RAM als Bundle verkaufen 


Wegen der Graka: es gab ganz wenige Boards mit PCIe.10, bei denen schon Grafikkarten mit PCIe2.0 nicht liefen - aber nicht weil das technisch nicht anders ging, sondern weil diese vereinzelten Boards halt wohl nicht 100% normgerecht waren. Das heißt falls die Karte doch nicht laufen sollte, wäre es möglich, dass eben das Board schuld ist. Aber generell gehen alle PCie-Arten auch abwärtskompatibel.


Die GTX 450 war übrigens selbst damals, als die brandneu war, grad mal eine "Einsteigerkarte", vielleicht sogar nicht mal das...


----------



## svd (29. Januar 2013)

Naja, wenn Zero den Phenom I + Board + RAM verkaufen könnte, spräche ja nichts gegen einen Phenom II + Board + 8GB(?) RAM...

Ach, wenn du mit 1680x1050 noch zufrieden bist (bin ich auch noch), passt ja alles. Da die Auflösung ja weniger rechenintensiv als FullHD ist, wirst du dafür mehr Spiele mit maximalen Details spielen können und weniger früh die Grafikkarte wechseln müssen. Hat ja auch was.


----------



## Zeronas87 (29. Januar 2013)

Ok gut also Nur Graka. 
@ Herbboy was ist das denn für ein Board und was wolltest du dafür haben ? Selbst wenn ich es nicht benutze kann ich es meinem Vater geben. Oder mein altes 

ps zu der gts 450: Ich hatte sie vor gut 1-1,5 Jahren gekauft. In einem Pc Laden. Der Laden hat eigentlich nen Super Ruf bei uns. Das Teil verkaufte er mir für 150 Euro. Und meinte natürlich ist ne Super Grafikkarte.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2013)

Also, das Board ist ein Gigabyte 970A-UD3, das geht bei ebay für gut 60 Euro weg. Die CPU ebenfalls. Und Bundles mit 8GB-RAM und ähnlichen Board um die 150€.


----------



## Zeronas87 (29. Januar 2013)

und das ist der Obige prozessor ja ? Und wie alt sind die Teile ?


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2013)

Also, da müsste ich nochmal genauer nachsehen, aber das Board und RAM ist ca ein Jahr alt, die CPU 2-3 Jahre, nicht übertaktet.

Das RAM ist 2x4GB DDR3-1333 GEIL enhance Corsa: GeIL Enhance Corsa DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (GEC38GB1333C9DC) - PCGames

Und es wäre noch ein recht leiser CPU-Kühler dabei, ein Scythe Samurai ZZ http://pcgames.de/preisvergleich/443518 der zudem auch nicht sehr hoch ist, was hilfreich sein könnte, wenn Dein Gehäuse nicht so breit ist.


*edit* 6.12.2010 CPU gekauft, das RAM 12.11.2011, das Mainboard 18.1.2012


----------



## Zeronas87 (29. Januar 2013)

naja mein NZXT Phantom ist mehr als breit und der Lüfter Megahalems bieten reichlich Lüftung 

Also was ist dein entgültiger Preis ? kannst auch PN wenn du möchtest.

ps.: dein Link zum Ram wurde durch Kaspersky geblockt ?


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2013)

Versteh ich nicht, warum der geblickt wurde - das ist einfach nur ein Link zum PCGames-Preisvergleich - vlt ist da grad eine Flash-Werbung, die Kaspersky vorsichtshalber als "rein technisch möglicherweise gefährlich" einstuft?


Und zum Preis am besten PN


----------



## Zeronas87 (29. Januar 2013)

Ja denke ich auch mal. 

Aber zum Thema: Danke euch für die hilfreichen Tipps. Ich denke mal das war es erst ein mal 

ps: hast ne PN


----------

